# Drag works, but no longer makes a clicking noise?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Probably a dumb question, but I have a couple of older spinning reels (one Diawa and the other an Abu Garcia)...cheap reels...definitely not top of the line, but they have given me good service over the years. The drag seems to be working fine on both reels...I can adjust the drag (increase and decrease) with the knob on the end of the spool, and when I test it (by pulling line off the spool by hand) the drag seems to be working just fine. However, I've noticed that they no longer make the clicking noise that they did in the past when line is being pulled against the drag. What does this mean? Is the drag getting ready to stop working? Is the clicker actually a functional part of the drag that is required for it to work properly, or is it just something added for convenience so a fisherman can hear when a fish is taking line off the reel? Is it OK to continue to fish with these reels as long as the drag continues to work, or does this mean the drag is on it's last leg?...not having the clicking noise is not a big deal to me, but I'd hate for the drag to give out when fighting a fish.

Thank you!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Most spinning reels have a clicker and spring behind the spool. If the spring breaks or comes off it will not make the clicking noise or the ZZZZZZZZ noise you are used to hearing as the line is coming off the spool. Check the spring or the clip that the spring is attached to that contact the star wheel on the main shaft of the reel.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

So long as it isn't slipping, it should be fine. Should be able to pull line out smoothly against the drag.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Fishman said:


> Most spinning reels have a clicker and spring behind the spool. If the spring breaks or comes off it will not make the clicking noise or the ZZZZZZZZ noise you are used to hearing as the line is coming off the spool. Check the spring or the clip that the spring is attached to that contact the star wheel on the main shaft of the reel.


That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure enough to post it.


----------

